# Death of the Waterman



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

nostalgia?


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Cool Sticker.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Here's a good post on the differences. 
http://www.tribenwater.com/forums/hells-bay-darkside-association/2871-17-8-vs-old-17-8-a.html

Mainly price... waterman cost less than a pro.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Interesting Mike. Four inches wider? Not sure why HB would make the Pro hull beam wider. I have owned both the "old" 2015 Pro and 06 Waterman(no liner) and can tell you I enjoy riding and pushing(in the wind) in the Pro more. Just a better all around skiff. But for comparison these skiffs are set up the same: bare bones tiller 60 and 70 HP. No power poles, trolling motors, or compartments stuffed with stuff.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

sjrobin said:


> Interesting Mike. Four inches wider? Not sure why HB would make the Pro hull beam wider. I have owned both the "old" 2015 Pro and 06 Waterman(no liner) and can tell you I enjoy riding and pushing(in the wind) in the Pro more. Just a better all around skiff. But for comparison these skiffs are set up the same: bare bones tiller 60 and 70 HP. No power poles, trolling motors, or compartments stuffed with stuff.


They just made the deck wider if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Bluwave said:


> They just made the deck wider if I'm not mistaken.


Yes, the cap on the Pro went from 70" to 73" to make it ride drier like a Waterman.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Correct it was just widening of the deck. The hull remained the same.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> Yes, the cap on the Pro went from 70" to 73" to make it ride drier like a Waterman.


The 70" Pro has a softer, more dry ride than the 73" Waterman unless the Waterman hull was changed. The lighter, no liner Waterman is a little easier to push.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> The 70" Pro has a softer, more dry ride than the 73" Waterman unless the Waterman hull was changed. The lighter, no liner Waterman is a little easier to push.


Interesting, I heard the Waterman was drier because of the extra overhang.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The "new" wider gunnel Pro should deflect even more water. My standard no wet sunglasses ( passenger) is Port Mansfield departure or return on an average windy day. No contest. The waterman is a great skiff just a different hull and easy to push. Also, because of rigging, I run a light Pro which will affect how the hull can be trimmed.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

In speaking with a HB rep today I think I misunderstood what changed for 2017. It's not the beam, it's the height of the cap to hull joint. Apparently it's taller to make the joint stronger and adds some overhang that acts like another spray rail. The beam specs on the HB site are inconsistent and lead me to believe the beam changed. Sorry Waterman.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

I looked at a brand new Waterman a couple weeks ago that went to a guy in Victoria and one difference noted was the spray rail carried all the way back to the start. Where on the Professional the spray rail fades into the hull ahead of the stern. Possibly the stern is a little wider on the pro compared to the Waterman due to that? The Waterman was a beautiful looking hull also.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Waterman is a little shallower of a skiff as well. And has the chine that comes all the way back, like states above. Both great boats. Main difference is price point I would say.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

The waterman has kept its original hull design, the pro is a different hull. This is my experience 2003 waterman side console 2013 60 Suzuki vs 2013 pro center console 70 yam. Both are great designs, the waterman seems to be able to have more bow lift while running. The waterman has a larger deck and seems a little dryer. The pro seems to ride flat, but top end is faster, waterman has a quicker hole shot. You are right about the the stern seems a little wider on the pro hull but not the deck. The pro is a refined beauty and my waterman is a less is more design. On the pole they both track straight but due to the weight differences the waterman is easier to push. The pro is quieter while running due to having a liner and my waterman has no liner. The draft is probably about a 1.5 inch less in the waterman due weight and hull design. I have pushed/ridden in both for lots of miles. Quartering seas with high wind your going to get spray on both, but on anything else it's a great dry ride for being a 18 ft skiff. Both turn on a rail which amazes people when you take them for a ride through skinny mangrove creeks. The pro has a back rest which is awesome on long days riding home. So depending on budget and needs/wants you really can't go wrong with either for skinny water fishing. I've never not been able to get to a fishing spot in fla, backcountry keys to st Augustine.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

grovesnatcher said:


> The waterman has kept its original hull design,..
> This is my experience 2003 waterman side console ...and my waterman has no liner. The draft is probably about a 1.5 inch less in the waterman due weight and hull design.


They don't make em like they used to.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> They don't make em like they used to.


As was explained to me: the new boats are naturally tweaked and improved as time goes on, when they find a better stronger lighter way to construct they implement that into future builds. The Waterman hull is due for an update and the Professional has been updated. Have not ever gotten to ride on a Waterman, but the pro I rode on was awesome. So in many ways it is better that they innovate, maybe in some others depending on personal opinion, not so much. But that would then be addressed by customizing at time of order submission.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

My pro rode better than my buddies 02 17.8. Drier and softer.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Both the newly constructed waterman and pro are beautiful finely constructed fishing machines. I don't think they should change the hull design of the waterman. The 17.8 had a smaller cap like the pro, so I agree the pro feels softer due to the false floor and weight, but I the watermans cap being wider helps deflect spray down and away. I also think the new pro maybe a little more stable due to the wider stern. By the way your biscayne is going to be sweet! Depends on your fishing area and needs, budget, and options each person is different. There is no perfect boat


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

View attachment 4120
View attachment 4121
Cap on the waterman


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

grovesnatcher said:


> Both the newly constructed waterman and pro are beautiful finely constructed fishing machines. I don't think they should change the hull design of the waterman. The 17.8 had a smaller cap like the pro, so I agree the pro feels softer due to the false floor and weight, but I the watermans cap being wider helps deflect spray down and away. I also think the new pro maybe a little more stable due to the wider stern. By the way your biscayne is going to be sweet! Depends on your fishing area and needs, budget, and options each person is different. There is no perfect boat


Agree with you on every level in this post. My last statement wasn't a dig on the older models, just an observation. The false floor definitely gives the sense of a "softer" ride. I honestly really like the watermans also, they pole amazing and the draft is silly! The mods on the new pro will help eliminate some of the minor spray that comes over at the rail at times. Adding that extra over hang on the cap was a good adjustment. 

Also thanks for the kind words on the Biscayne. I'm excited. The new year can't get here quick enough.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

commtrd said:


> The Waterman hull is due for an update and the Professional has been updated. Have not ever gotten to ride on a Waterman, but the pro I rode on was awesome.


I don't quite understand this point; if you have never ridden on a waterman, how can you have an opinion on whether it should be updated?


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

yobata said:


> I don't quite understand this point; if you have never ridden on a waterman, how can you have an opinion on whether it should be updated?


I do not have any opinion on the waterman far as whether or not it needs updating. I saw a brand new waterman and it looked sweet. Talking to Randy McBride over at HB he told me they will likely update the Waterman hull but no set date for that to occur.


----------



## Blatattack (Aug 23, 2012)

The only gripe I have with my '02 17.8 is the chine that runs the entire length of the boat. This creates hull slap. I usually just shift my weight to either side to correct it. I have fished out new & old styles of each of these boats. Depending how you rig your waterman you might get the same slap from the chine. Don't know how much comparison is a mental game. New 17.8 feels a tad bit heavier / harder to poll. The Pro will still be rated for a larger motor so the transom/build will be a bit beefed up.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I think what people get a little confused on is the difference between an original mold 18 Waterman and the 2015 Pro. I have owned and operated both skiffs with tiller engines(rigged the same way) and they are very different in ride and poling. They perform very similarly on pole and plane until the wind gets up. I have not fished the new design Pro but sounds like it will be a little heavier. Don't know if the bottom has been changed.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

Mike, have you decided to go to a shallower skiff? Are you trying to decide between the waterman and the Pro?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

grovesnatcher said:


> View attachment 4120
> View attachment 4121
> Cap on the waterman


Very cool boat grove


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Limp Shrimp said:


> Mike, have you decided to go to a shallower skiff? Are you trying to decide between the waterman and the Pro?


Decided on this 2014 Waterman Side Console yesterday.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice rig, once you get it dialed in you'll love it


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

Sharp looking skiff!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

didn't the Waterman die when it went from the low end "budget" model to just another Hells Bay skiff?


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

I think low end and budget model go with HB about as well as jumbo goes with shrimp !!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Nevertheless it was intended to be a less expensive alternative to the Whipray.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------

